# The New Mako LTS 18 w/90 Optimax



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

Great Boat. I was in a 21 Kenner VXT with a 200 Optimax with a jack plate. We used this boat to shot the videos and photos from. The Mako LTS 18 with a 90hp Optimax got up on plane just as quick as the 21 Kenner VXT. The two boats ran side by side up and to about 25 mph. The Mako LTS topped out @ 45mph with two guys, no gear, 3-5 gallons of fuel and a 4 blade prop with all the plugs in it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

How does it do in 4 footers on a 4 second period? You would have to be nuts to take that boat offshore.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

amen


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Mont its not meant to take offshore, its an ad for a dingy.


----------



## dshawdog (Jul 28, 2009)

Thus the name LIGHT TACKLE SKIFF


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

whats the deal with that plate at the top of the tunnel??


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> whats the deal with that plate at the top of the tunnel??


 I was wondering the same thing. Looks kindy homemade.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> whats the deal with that plate at the top of the tunnel??


That is to help with the hole shot.


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

My guess is too deep of a tunnel and not enough displacement creates cavitation on plane. At slow speeds and initial hole shot the upper cavity provides some water from the prop bite.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm actually looking for a little bay boat to add to the Chase This! fleet. What's the sticker on this one?

Brandon


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

*Mako 181 LTS*

Boat sells for about 21000


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

About 21000


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mont said:


> How does it do in 4 footers on a 4 second period? You would have to be nuts to take that boat offshore.


BWWWWWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!! I'm sure we will see videos of it eating cats up in "*legitimate"* 4 - 6 foot seas. Not to mention that the statement will be made of the boat doing 40+ MPH in those same seas.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

nice bow eye


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

really? way to bring up a year old post hwell:


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Hey is that Gregg from tracker Boats?......Whats up Gregg..........*


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

It's a shame what Tracker has done to the Mako name. IMO


----------

